# LOWRYDER 2 Manicuring and Harvesting



## Richy-B

Lowryder 2 has blown me away when I compare size and quality:shocked: To LRx1. Haven't smoked n-e yet(lrx2), but that's going to change real soon. Just a few more weeks til finished product on these babies. The first 3 pics on top are of Sexy, I named her. She's already pre-manicured a little because I'll be pulling her sooner than the others. She will be coming up in 3 days. There is four plants total. The middle three are the other three. So far these ladies are 8 weeks 5 days old. It's recomended 9 to 12 weeks, just a few weeks longer than LRx1. Which is 8 to 10 weeks. But the size makes up for it totally! The smell is better and trichome developement is higher also. I can't Freakin' wait:woohoo: Enjoy pics. Any questions? Feel free to p.m. me.


----------



## Melissa

:holysheep: beautiful :tokie:


----------



## HippyInEngland

I knew you wouldnt be able to resist it Melissa lol

Hey Richy

Great pics, huge Lowryders you got there!


----------



## Brouli

very nice very nice what light u use ??

add another 7 to 9 inches and thats how my new breed ( ultra haze x lr#2) look in 8-9 weeks fully ready 
i will post some pics soon\.

congrats on ur grow


----------



## Richy-B

600 watt HPS with added 30% blue spectrum in a cool tube being exhausted out by a 409 cfm Wind tunnel six In line exhaust fan   I still think, with the way my box is layed out I should've got 2 400 hps's one on each side instead of one six hundred in the middle so it would dispense the light more evenly.


----------



## smokybear

It would have been better with the 2 400 watt hps for light distribution but the ladies look fantastic. Great work there my friend. I hope my ladies look that good. Take care and be safe.


----------



## Richy-B

Here's a pic inside my box with my 4 remaining LRx2's and three LRx1 in the white pots. That other pic I just threw in there cuz I'm High!:stoned:


----------



## Brouli

very nice  but i would turn the light other way so all of them would get equal amont of light  just a suggestion. but doing nice very nice


----------



## Richy-B

brouli said:
			
		

> very nice but i would turn the light other way so all of them would get equal amont of light  just a suggestion. but doing nice very nice


No, my box is short but long, basically on it's side. I made the mistake of doing it your way the first time and it was wrong. It only concentrated light to the middle. It's in a cool tube. Light is shining both ways. The long left to right area. It's in it's correct position But thanks for tryin' to look out for me.


----------



## Richy-B

Here's that Sexy LRx2! I pulled her tonight! She smells so fruity. I'm also tripping cuz some of those pics of individual buds you'll see purple in it! You can really see the purp better in person though. F'n A :fly: And I've still got three more LRx2's:woohoo:to harvest and 3 more LRx1's bout a month old. I love S.O.G. Lowryders make it so easy!


----------



## HippyInEngland

Wow, you have long hair Richy, I like your pink top too lol

What does she weigh?


----------



## Richy-B

She's not dry yet. I don't like to weigh them wet, in fear of destroying or crushing trichomes. But thanks for the compliment. I love pink too!lol!


----------



## Richy-B

Here's what I got out of my first LRx2  Not dry yet though:fid:  So far I am extremely satisfied and anticipate smoking these buds more than you can imagine


----------



## docfishwrinkle

very nice richy!! im only in veg 3 wks w/ unknown indica & lookin @ your pics, i'm drooling.  next grow im definately going lw2.  what breeder did u get from and have you ever used fem seeds w/ this strain?


----------



## Richy-B

I ordered it thru Dr. Chronic. Just Google it. Never looked at feminized seeds w/ this strain Sorry


----------



## Brouli

nice stuff , is some going to be ready for 4:20 ?? this sunday


----------



## Timmyjg6

Go Long-Horns!!! Texas Representin!!!....


----------



## Timmyjg6

Looking good bro, keep the green going....


----------



## americankangaroo2525

Sweet.......thanks for a great post Richy-B           Beautiful plants indeed..
       be sure and send us a smoke  report. Love those babies up, they are sooooo fine..                            Take care bud.


----------



## Richy-B

You darn right it'll be ready for 4-20  Already have some buds I'm smoking on. They're not fully cured though but the high is great! Oh, and not to forget the taste!


----------



## Richy-B

Updated pics! This is the next one coming up! 10 weeks and 1 day old. All three LRx2's are that age, I've pulled one already at 9 weeks. It's fun expirementing with diff thrich stages(diff highs). The smaller plants you see in there are some LRx1's. Also three total. month old.


----------



## docfishwrinkle

hey richy, got another question. cause im really interested in doin lw2 would it be beneficial 2 buy that new dual arc (mh/hps) bulb or not waste the $. kinda confused, correct me if & when im wrong, but use mh until first sign of bud then switch to hps, or dont it matter w/ autoflower & can use hps straight threw. thx


----------



## milehigh

hey man looks awsome.:holysheep:  I am so happy to see someone having success with the habitat tent. what size is that? I have two of them and right after i got them i started hearing people talking about off gasing from the plastic killing plants, but obviously by your pics no problem. I got some clones from another garden right around the same time, infested with bugs.. was always hoping that was the root of the issue but always had the thought in the back of my head i wasted my money on the tents.:hairpull:  guess not!!!   you keep it closed all the time? what is your ventilation setup?


----------



## Richy-B

docfishwrinkle said:
			
		

> hey richy, got another question. cause im really interested in doin lw2 would it be beneficial 2 buy that new dual arc (mh/hps) bulb or not waste the $. kinda confused, correct me if & when im wrong, but use mh until first sign of bud then switch to hps, or dont it matter w/ autoflower & can use hps straight threw. thx


I would use a HPS bulb with 20 to 30% added blue spectrum which is what the plants thrive off of during the veg cycle even though LR practically skips veg cycle you'd think only spectrum you really need is that of an HPS(yellow, orange, and red. But the added blue will only help. Without it though might hurt your plants chances of a good yield. Still takes two weeks before they really flower anyway. Here's a pic of my 600w HPS HILUX GRO(German made )spectrum.


----------



## Richy-B

milehigh said:
			
		

> hey man looks awsome.:holysheep: I am so happy to see someone having success with the habitat tent. what size is that? I have two of them and right after i got them i started hearing people talking about off gasing from the plastic killing plants, but obviously by your pics no problem. I got some clones from another garden right around the same time, infested with bugs.. was always hoping that was the root of the issue but always had the thought in the back of my head i wasted my money on the tents.:hairpull: guess not!!!  you keep it closed all the time? what is your ventilation setup?


Not being a di** but I've heard someone else refer to it as that but correct me if I'm wrong about this not being the same thing. This is a grow box not tent. Click here for more pics!


----------



## smokybear

The ladies are looking fantastic. Great work so far. My ladies are also at a month in flowering so we will be harvesting some around the same time. Keep us posted. Take care and be safe.


----------



## Richy-B

Only my three lil LRx1's are a month old. LRx2's are 10 weeks 2 days old though. Your also talking bout your plants being Auto Flowering plants 2 right?


----------



## smokybear

Mine are just bagseed. I'm stoned. Haha. Take care and be safe.


----------



## Richy-B

You 2 Bro!


----------



## lyfr

i too would be smilin big!  niiice!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

hey Rchy-B...enjoyed reading your GJ...I see you start manicureing while plant is still in the container?  how long befor harvest do you do this?  whats the bennifit?..if you add another 600 HPS in there will you be able to combat the extra HEAT?  your yield would most deff be tighter...Looks awesome my  friend thanks for shareing


----------



## Richy-B

The manicuring while still in the pots is not the best thing to do, I've read recently. But large fanleaves are o.k. to trim, if blocking vital areas where light needs to be. Don't think I'll be able to combat the heat with two 600w. I plan on putting two 400w in here to spread out the light distribution since my box is on it's side(more room for AF) and putting my 600w in a new box that'll be standing upright for future grows with larger plants. Thanks again for the compliment! Smoke up it's 4/20!


----------



## smokybear

Sounds like a good plan with the two 400 watters in there. I think you can manage the extra heat with the addition of a fan. As for trimming leaves, I don't do it unless they are the huge fan leaves and they are blocking potential budsites. Only then do I trim and VERY sparingly. Just my thoughts. I will be blazing one for you Richy. Keep us posted. Take care and be safe. Happy 420!


----------



## Richy-B

I'm rollin one right now for you Smokeybear. And now I'm smokin it:hubba:


----------



## milehigh

dude i have the same exact thing.... except mine is made by hydrofarm and called a "habitat tent" instead of a "growbox". they are made of the exact materials, only difference is your has gray trim and mine has green. sooo....  do you feed fresh outside air for intake, do you feed surrounding room air or are you using passive, relying on only exhaust vacuum to pull fresh air in through the screens?


----------



## Richy-B

milehigh said:
			
		

> dude i have the same exact thing.... except mine is made by hydrofarm and called a "habitat tent" instead of a "growbox". they are made of the exact materials, only difference is your has gray trim and mine has green. sooo.... do you feed fresh outside air for intake, do you feed surrounding room air or are you using passive, relying on only exhaust vacuum to pull fresh air in through the screens?


Sorry I flew off the handle. I just thought "habitant tents" were an outside thing used for cover from helicopter fuzz. My bad  Anyway, I use the surrounding room air. Suction from the exhaust fan is strong enough to pull intake! I also use a lil fan to provide the fresh air faster. I only use one of the screens for outside air and only half of it is allowed open.(using my own velcro system) There's also a tower fan inside for stronger stems, plants and circulation. I also put some pics to show you. A pics worth a thousand words! Well here's three


----------



## milehigh

totally cool man.. thats the only down fall to internet is your not face to face and able to fully explain. thats why things can get ugly..  so i am basiclly on the same page then, my setup is pretty close to yours vent wise.  what kind of height difference you seeing between the lrx1 and x2's


----------



## Richy-B

Double the yield or more. LRx2's grow up to about 2ft maybe a lil taller. Pot not included. Just the plant is that much bigger. Gotta go!


----------



## smokybear

Great setup you have going Richy. Keep us posted my friend. Take care and be safe.


----------



## Richy-B

Here's pics of my most recent lady before I pulled her. I'm so glad I waited longer than I was goin to.  One of my LRx2's was pulled at nine weeks and this most recent one, you'll see here, was pulled at 11 weeks. :watchplant: Big difference in yield and density of buds,  even color! well worth the short wait. Do ya'll see that purple!? (Using cooler side of grow box and the further from spectrum the buds are tends to make buds taste fruity and turn purp like that.) I've read this somewhere. The closer to the light supposedly it's more like a lime or lemon taste is another hint.


----------



## goneindawind

yo richy where u get yo lr 2 seeds from


----------



## IRISH

nice bud, nice pics, looks like u got her whipped Richy. u go dude.


----------



## Richy-B

goneindawind said:
			
		

> yo richy where u get yo lr 2 seeds from


Dr. Chronic


----------



## milehigh

hey richy!! lookin awsome!! hey are you running a humidifier(sp)... in one of your pics on your lrx1 thread i seen a small blue and clear something sitting next to your tower fan... you live in a dry climate too!!!


----------



## Richy-B

milehigh said:
			
		

> hey richy!! lookin awsome!! hey are you running a humidifier(sp)... in one of your pics on your lrx1 thread i seen a small blue and clear something sitting next to your tower fan... you live in a dry climate too!!!


Yup that was a humidifier.  Plants in seedling stage and veg like a higher humidity than flowering plants.


----------



## Richy-B

Drying, manicured pics. These are alot denser that first LRx2 I first pulled at 9 weeks. 10 weeks and 4 days is much more better.


----------



## milehigh

you got it hooked up to a humidistat or just timer.. how you control..


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy

nice bud, bud


----------



## Richy-B

milehigh said:
			
		

> you got it hooked up to a humidistat or just timer.. how you control..


You control humidity level by setting it to proper humidity % then the fan I leave on Hi even though theirs a low setting, and it kicks off and on when humidity is needed. I got it at Wal-Mart for like 40.00 or 50.00.
Here's a pic...


----------



## Richy-B

Checkout this baby!  She's F'n purple all over! Just look at that purple!  Before and after pics of my *third* LRx2 plant. I pulled her tonight! She's so heavy! Very bushy 2! 
 FEEDBACK IS APPRECIATED Thanks for all the kind words ya'll have said.


----------



## milehigh

thoase look better then that last one for sure richy... man the next two weeks are gonna be the hard part!!! I hate the anticipation of drying and curing.... thats a nice lil humidifier... I was using an old school one turn it on every hour four a couple minutes.. gonna have to invest in that


----------



## Richy-B

This is where I pollinated a LRx1.  Bathtub in Bathroom on the oppisite side of the house. Used two 4ft Agrosun Fluorescents for the males.(all u need 4 pollen) The female was put in here when pollen started dropping from the males.  She was under a 600w hps before. And soon to be back under it when all loose pollen has blew off her. That way I dont contaminate the rest of my ladies in Grow box. Tried catching the pollen to pollinate(but never knew when it was gonna drop) so this just seemed easier!  I should hopefully have alot of seeds!:woohoo:  No more paying for seeds!(straight profit)  I was going to show pics with males still alive,:hubba:  but got 2 high and forgot so I ended up chopping them last night.:hubba:  So here's some pics from 2day instead. You get the point.

P.S. You can still see male flowers that erupted pollen, then were blew on female!

*Questions welcomed*


----------



## Richy-B

This is the 2nd LRx2 dried out, trimmed up, right before the jarring process.  I ended up with 3 oz and an 1/8!:holysheep:  Biggest yield for me with these LR's. These buds are alot more dense.Nothing but LRx2's from now on if possible! This one went 10 weeks three days or so.  I still have a third one hanging. Manicured it tonight, but still needs a lil more drying til my next stages(brown bag shortly, then jar).


----------



## Dankerz

darn nice looking nuggz you got there


----------



## md.apothecary

looks good!


----------



## garudatrading

Swee budz. I had some like that when I did outdoor back in the day!


----------



## Brouli

very nice actually they look sweet    Big Green Mojo from me 

just pleas tell me u are not drying them like i see on pic in post #50  whole plant together ?? it will take longer less aur going thru,    any way  everything is perfect.   my best harvest was 6oz and 2.76g  
but that was with my strain , so wen we do what we talked about    the game is on


----------



## Richy-B

brouli said:
			
		

> very nice actually they look sweet Big Green Mojo from me
> 
> just pleas tell me u are not drying them like i see on pic in post #50 whole plant together ?? it will take longer less aur going thru, any way everything is perfect. my best harvest was 6oz and 2.76g
> but that was with my strain , so wen we do what we talked about the game is on


Thanks alot! Green Mojo right back to ya'! Yes, I hang it like that for first three days or so. Then I use tie branches hanging off coat hangers. (I keep a fan on high in my dry room.)Then brown bag, then I jar. D.J. Shorts method. I've always been taught the slower the better when it comes to curing, drying included. It just depends on the plant and if I'm experimenting with dry and curing stages for tastes and smells. 
P.S I'm ready when you are Brouli. 6oz sounds amazing to me!


----------



## smokybear

Yum! Those buds look fantastic. Great work my friend. Going to be some good smoke, I'm sure. Keep us posted. Take care and be safe.


----------



## Richy-B

Here's pics of the 3rd plant dried out and trimmed. They are curing in jars now after a few days in brown bags. She was pulled at 11 weeks old. I've got a plant for every week that it could be harvested, stated by the breeder.9,10,11 weeks now and soon a twelve week old one will be posted. I've got it pulled now but I have ya'll on a delayed time schedule with these pictures. The dates on pic will show you I'm telling the truth and weeks are accurate. (if wondering) I'll tell you one thing, nine weeks was too soon. Buds were too small and whispy. But it was one of my most stanky and potent ones! Another thing, the further away from the light, the more purple tips you'll get on buds and leaves too!IME.


----------



## smokybear

Looks fantastic. I would love to trade you one of my buds for one of your buds! Take care and be safe.


----------



## Richy-B

Couldn't keep ya'll waitng!  Here's my 4th LRx2 at 12 weeks. These pics were taken right before she was pulled up. Might be the best so far!?
Questions and comments welcomed 
What ya'll think of the purp on it?


----------



## Brouli

looking good 


check my GJ


----------



## crozar

oh im getting hungry already before even smoking and until nowi havent smoked its been 8 months and it will be another 3 months maybe beacuse i havent started growin yet   
im getting my heart ready to grow in my parents house


----------



## crozar

hey Richy-B , thats awesome job i just want to know did it stink alot ? does lowryder2 stink much ? how much do you rate the smell from 1 - 10 from all the various random mj's.


----------



## smokybear

She is a beauty Richy. Great work with the ladies. It's now time to enjoy the fruits of your labors my friend. Make sure to make a strain and smoke report. Keep us posted. Take care and be safe.


----------



## Richy-B

crozar said:
			
		

> hey Richy-B , thats awesome job i just want to know did it stink alot ? does lowryder2 stink much ? how much do you rate the smell from 1 - 10 from all the various random mj's.


Yes it stunk up my whole three bedroom two bath house. Sometimes you could smell it at the door from the outside!  That worried me. I'm soon to buy a filter to keep smell down. Only for that reason though, I love my house smelling like buds! Unfortunately, family and the fuzz don't like it as much.


----------



## Richy-B

smokybear said:
			
		

> She is a beauty Richy. Great work with the ladies. It's now time to enjoy the fruits of your labors my friend. Make sure to make a strain and smoke report. Keep us posted. Take care and be safe.


And that I am. I've had two types of pheno's from LRx2. Danky, stanky buds, and fruity tooty buds! I'm very pleased. And they just get stankier the further you get into the jar curing stage! I am soon to make that strain,smoke, and weight report for ya'll. I've been busy with a puppy me and my girlfriend just got. Pit/Boxer mix. She's gorgious. All Brendle colored except for white chest and white dipped paws!

New pics tonight of my last LRx1's! Just click below. LRx1 harvest, I think?
*"Smoke Weed Every day"*


----------



## Brouli

very cool man i curies how will she look when she is 2years.    i love pits personaly i got 2 dogs  pit 13 months old 105 lb  no juice !!  he father is Jalisco out of blueline kennels , and i got english bulldog (whos more lazy than me ).


and yes  in my thread that is Ultra haze#1 x LR#2   but those are my new strain im working on im mixing this with strain called Purps.(just trying my seeds i got from my 6 or 7 breeding .


----------



## siegalsmoker

Nice lookin buds and great lookin pup.. .... I have a 2yr old blue pit too... Jalisco is a great lookin dog... Well keep up the good work...


----------



## smokybear

Great looking dog my friend. I'm thinking about getting another doberman soon. Cant wait. Keep us posted. Take care and be safe.


----------



## Richy-B

smokybear said:
			
		

> She is a beauty Richy. Great work with the ladies. It's now time to enjoy the fruits of your labors my friend. Make sure to make a strain and smoke report. Keep us posted. Take care and be safe.


 Well my four LRx2's gave me two phenotypes. 1 that was stanky danky  had keef justing falling from everywhere and three plants that were fruity-tooty(my fav.) All together cured and everything, I got 8oz of LRx2.


Check my Lrx1 Grow and harvest. New pics!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Thorn

good growing man! Love the pup!


----------



## ms4ms

we love the pics of your puppy. we had a brindle boxer for a long time. I am now blessed with 2 insane minature schnauzers. How long under the lites for resuylts like yours? I have 4 female ryders and 2 look great, kinda like yours real tight and bushy and 2 are tall and wispy(?). the tall ones have trykes(sp) all over they just are not small, tight, and bushy.Some thrichomes have turned brown, not many. I hope it isn't much longer, they are about 50 days old from seed.


----------



## Richy-B

ms4ms said:
			
		

> we love the pics of your puppy. we had a brindle boxer for a long time. I am now blessed with 2 insane minature schnauzers. How long under the lites for resuylts like yours? I have 4 female ryders and 2 look great, kinda like yours real tight and bushy and 2 are tall and wispy(?). the tall ones have trykes(sp) all over they just are not small, tight, and bushy.Some thrichomes have turned brown, not many. I hope it isn't much longer, they are about 50 days old from seed.


Lrx1 8-10 weeks. So your getting there!  8 it what I used to now with these last LRx1's I'm taking them to 9 or 9 1/2 weeks. The LRx2's though were harvested one at 9,one at 10,then 11,recently 12 weeks. So I have all kinds of taste's and high's :fly: with that different harvest time,:rofl:  ya know? Do what feels right to you. 60 days is the usual though with LRx1's. 
P.S Thanks about our puppy pics feedback! She's our Precious!
P.S. Click LRx1 Grow and Harvest to see my LRx1's time schedule and what not. Explains alot more on everything you need to know if it's about LRx1's.


----------



## smokybear

Congrats on the harvest. Should be fun choosing what kind of high you're in the mood for. 8 oz! Nice harvest. Great work and great grow journal. Keep us posted and make sure to do a strain and smoke report. Take care and be safe.


----------



## EpicEndo

nice work bro! you should keep it goin' youve got some skillz homie.
- eastwood


----------



## Richy-B

EpicEndo said:
			
		

> nice work bro! you should keep it goin' youve got some skillz homie.
> - eastwood


It'll just be a temporary shutdown.:fid:


----------



## EpicEndo

Worms way's havin a fatty sale right now homie. if you need new bulbs or any nutrients (not that you would need any:smoke1: )- nows the time to go. just lettin ya kno bro


----------



## Richy-B

Don't know a worm's way.


----------



## EpicEndo

there's worm's ways' all over the country. a pretty big business chain. check out there website and locations u'll find a close one.  . definitely the way to go.


----------



## i_love_amsterdam

:aok: I ordered Lowryder #2 seeds from the Doc on Thursday the 15th and recieved them the following Monday the 19th (yesterday). I could not be happier.  I cannot believe it only took 4 days from Britain. The Doc has my vote. I will look to him everytime I need some seeds. And i can only hope my Lowryder looks anywhere near as good as what you had. Those things were ******* beautiful.  :aok:


----------



## i_love_amsterdam

What?! You can't cuss on these things? Thats bullshit. HaHa


----------



## Richy-B

i_love_amsterdam said:
			
		

> :aok: I ordered Lowryder #2 seeds from the Doc on Thursday the 15th and recieved them the following Monday the 19th (yesterday). I could not be happier. I cannot believe it only took 4 days from Britain. The Doc has my vote. I will look to him everytime I need some seeds. And i can only hope my Lowryder looks anywhere near as good as what you had. Those things were ******* beautiful. :aok:


I have the same great experiences through Dr. Chronic too! The last only took 4 days the three prior were here in 7 days. If you got your seeds through him, more than likely our seeds came from the same batch! Your in for a treat! I'd leave a longer message about how good the DR.'s seeds have been to me but, I have to go. I got a 100% germ ratio with the paper towel method. Look through my LR Threads below. It'll show you and explain if I remember right. GREEN MOJO 2 YOU !


----------



## EpicEndo

I'm with both you guys- i think i already told Richy-B, but i ordered 5 LRX2's and 10 DR's last night.. expect them by monday the latest by what you guys have told me. which is perfect! because i get back from Summercamp Festival on monday..    Good luck fellow Doc voters! 
*DOC FOR PREZ 2008 ! LOL *


----------



## reno911

I am going to be growing some lowryder blueberry x ak47 for my first grow, what tips could you give me that would make mine turn out like yours lol, im pretty sure ill be using a 400 hps light. Do you think the reason the buds farther from the light had some purp could be because it was cooler where they were or because of the light being further?


----------



## Richy-B

reno911 said:
			
		

> I am going to be growing some lowryder blueberry x ak47 for my first grow, what tips could you give me that would make mine turn out like yours lol, im pretty sure ill be using a 400 hps light. Do you think the reason the buds farther from the light had some purp could be because it was cooler where they were or because of the light being further?


 Both reasons. When it comes to the purp question, but my grow room temps never drop below 68 degrees Farenheit, so it must be distance from an HPS like my Cannabis Grow Bible says. The closer to the light, the more lemon-lime tasting it will taste. Also stated in my Cannabis Grow Bible. It'd be kind of hard to give you all the advice I can in one post,  so I just hope you'll take the time to read the whole LRx1 and LRx2 Threads/GJ I've made. Everything you need to know about my LR's, is in those two threads.   Here's some Green Mojo for your grow!


----------



## Brouli

Richy u sure u wrote everything in those threads ?????????????


----------



## Richy-B

About my LR's, yes, for a beginner who's just growing, yes. It actually has some advanced techniques for soil growing like the use of Mycorrhizae or using living micro-organisms, such which are produced and sold by Sub Culture, in with your watering. The micro-organisms break down the organic nutrients(hopefully used) faster and easier, making it a whole lot easier for your root system to drink it. The roots will be huge if you used the Mycorrhizae already in the soil. That's the key word I left out. My

Also check out Brouli's LR Thread, LOWRYDERGROWER775 LR Thread, They both are great as well


----------



## Brouli

i also use that i got Plant Success       and thanks for metioning me, but im just learning    peace


----------



## Richy-B

Brouli said:
			
		

> i also use that i got Plant Success  and thanks for metioning me, but im just learning  peace


That's the stuff!  Do you use Sub Culture also? It works miracles!  You'll be able to tell the difference in your buds after one or two uses! I hope your not taking anything I said personel.?


----------



## Brouli

me  no man  i take 80% things people write as a joke , Plant Success and FF bat guano are only thing i add to soil i use Ocean Forest mixed with Light Warrior they got all that in them.


----------



## Richy-B

Sweet!  We got to stick together, all of us!


----------



## ms4ms

in the corner absorbing everything you 2 write. My entire grow is based on your journals and reply's. I feel they look great and just gave then an advised nutrient blast. I find the above posts very interesting. Keep it going so I can


----------



## MamaGreen

Hey Richy,(randomness, you have been warned) did you do selective pollination with either grow for seeds? if it's already mentioned somewhere I'm sorry for making you repeat yourself, i tend to space sometimes  if so, how many buds did you do and how many seeds did it yield?

thanks for putting up with a doddering old woman and her nosy questions


----------



## Richy-B

Here's a paste and copy from LRx2 Thread pg3. Harvest will be 2morrow! It has alot of dark grey seeds with the tiger stripes popping at the seemsCan't wait! They are LRx1 seeds. Wish I'd of done it to LRx2 which is my fav right now. Oh well, there's next time. 

This is where I pollinated a LRx1. Bathtub in Bathroom on the oppisite side of the house. Used two 4ft Agrosun Fluorescents for the males.(all u need 4 pollen) The female was put in here when pollen started dropping from the males. She was under a 600w hps before. And soon to be back under it when all loose pollen has blew off her. That way I dont contaminate the rest of my ladies in Grow box. Tried catching the pollen to pollinate(but never knew when it was gonna drop) so this just seemed easier! I should hopefully have alot of seeds!:woohoo: No more paying for seeds!(straight profit) I was going to show pics with males still alive, but got 2 high and forgot so I ended up chopping them last night. So here's some pics from 2day instead. You get the point.

P.S. You can still see male flowers that erupted pollen, then were blew on female!

*Questions welcomed* 
Attached Thumbnails[URL="http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=57519&stc=1&thumb=1&d=1209329333"]http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=57519&stc=1&thumb=1&d=1209329333[/URL] [URL="http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=57520&stc=1&thumb=1&d=1209329333"]http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=57520&stc=1&thumb=1&d=1209329333[/URL] [URL="http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=57521&stc=1&thumb=1&d=1209329333"]http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=57521&stc=1&thumb=1&d=1209329333[/URL] [URL="http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=57522&stc=1&thumb=1&d=1209329333"]http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=57522&stc=1&thumb=1&d=1209329333[/URL] 

__________________
Smoke Weed everyday! :aok:YOU CAN DO IT:aok: 
Click here to see LRx2 Manicuring and Harvest.
Click here to see LRx1 Grow and Harvest
 The More You Know, The More You Grow 

:ccc: Richy-B :stoned: 
_Last edited by Richy-B : 04-27-2008 at 03:54 PM. _


----------



## Brouli

groveyyy baby


----------



## MamaGreen

thanks darlin :sheepish: reading the CnP i now remember reading that before. again forgive me for making you repeat yourself, i read it and it went in my eyes then right out my ears,lol

take care,
MamaG


----------



## Richy-B

MamaGreen said:
			
		

> thanks darlin :sheepish: reading the CnP i now remember reading that before. again forgive me for making you repeat yourself, i read it and it went in my eyes then right out my ears,lol
> 
> take care,
> MamaG


Just had to jog the ol' memory bank. I know, I have to all the time


----------



## Dankerz

you should have crossed LR1 X LR2  great thread


----------



## Richy-B

Dankerz said:
			
		

> you should have crossed LR1 X LR2  great thread


Didn't have enough LRx2's at that time. It did cross my mind! I'm harvesting my seeded LRx1 plant tonight and I should have pics by tomorrow.


----------



## Dankerz

i luv seeded bitches .cantwait


----------



## docfishwrinkle

richy you might want to block out wedding pic in pic...:hubba:


----------



## Richy-B

docfishwrinkle said:
			
		

> richy you might want to block out wedding pic in pic...:hubba:


I moved that post with the seeded bud pics where it was suppose to go. In my LRx1 Thread.  Thanks again.


----------



## smokybear

Any pics my friend? Take care and be safe.


----------



## Richy-B

smokybear said:
			
		

> Any pics my friend? Take care and be safe.


 I told ya'll in the previous post I moved it back to where it belongs, in the LRx1 Thread.  Not tryin' to be a smart-a**.   I see you found the seeded LRx1 pics, Smokeybear! Cool huh?


----------



## smokybear

Lol. I've had too many :ccc:  today.  :rofl:  Might as well have one more in your honor. Here's to you my friend. Take care and be safe. :48:


----------



## Richy-B

Me too:bong2: ! I'm crashin' for the night.:ciao: Talk with ya tommorrow Smokey!


----------



## smokybear

Night buddy. Sleep well. Take care and be safe.


----------



## Richy-B

I thought my LRx2 Thread needed an update.  Here's some recent pics. Just trying different angled and styled shots. You never know when you'll snap one of the best pics you'll ever take in your life I need a black background, I think.
 As some of you might know, I have took my grow box down, and have been dwindling my grow down to nothing 4 a month now. Letting my last few mature up. Just so my Grandparents can see the new house. They're real big in the way a home's built so I have to make sure every nook and cranny is clean, seedless, stemless, and shakeless.:hairpull:  So now I'll have to wait another 8-10 weeks before I can produce another harvest. I have enough to last me though No matter how much I bit**, I do enjoy getting to see them, and showing off a brand new house to them for the first time. They're so proud. My girlfriend and I have came along way from where we once were. We've been places, done things, seen things most people don't see in their lives. We're real survivors. 
On a lighter note, what do ya'll think about putting my next grow in a new thread? Or should I continue with the same thread? I'm thinking, same thread I've been using. Don't ya'll think?


----------



## EpicEndo

hey richy! i think you should throw it in the same thread, unless you're gonna try another strand...lol which is unneccesary  .  i'm glad you have enough put away to hold yourself over for the time you have not growing right now. I have my setup running now and 4 babies popped up already! I'll have a GJ for 'em soon:hubba:  Good to know ya bro keep us updated!


----------



## Brouli

continiue this one so new people will be able to read the old one and learn the craft   i will be first to check it out   stay in peace my brother.


----------



## Thorn

hey richy hows life treatin you at the moment>? ever thought of doing any other auto flowering plants? like the ak47, blueberry, kush mixes?


----------



## Richy-B

Thorn said:
			
		

> hey richy hows life treatin you at the moment>? ever thought of doing any other auto flowering plants? like the ak47, blueberry, kush mixes?


I would love to ! Which one do you think I would like the best. Which auto-flowering blueberry strain are you talking about? I know I want one that's known for stable genetics, fruity taste, and or skunky taste 
 Do you have previous grow knowledge on some of these or other auto-flowering strains you've listed? I'd really appreciate if you can give me some more details on those auto-flowering strains. Kush is another good one, but I didn't know they had an AF'g kush strain. How new is it to the market. I just like trying plants that have all the kinks worked out of their genetics, ya' know. Hit me back!

 :banana: LONG LIVE AUTO-FLOWERING!:banana:  ​


----------



## EpicEndo

Good thinkin' Richy, why not try it out? I was thinkin about tryin the Diesel Ryder from joint doctor but havent heard anything about it. says its stable.. i'm sure theres good ones out there.:hubba:


----------



## Thorn

hey buddy, no i haven't grown any of the other auto flowering strains. I have seen many people growing them on here but not sure where they all come from. I have been looking at this site:

http://www.dutchbreed.com/8.html

And thats where i found the ak47 and blueberry crosses. I really want to try the lowryder mint as i can;t have too many ganja smells going around my place! There's some other special strains that look great too.


----------



## HippyInEngland

EpicEndo said:
			
		

> Good thinkin' Richy, why not try it out? I was thinkin about tryin the Diesel Ryder from joint doctor but havent heard anything about it. says its stable.. i'm sure theres good ones out there.:hubba:


 
I bought 10 seeds, every plant apart from 1 did this and died, they grow ok to start with then bend over and try to bury thier head back in the grow medium, I would NOT advise anyone to waste money like I did on the Diesel Ryders, you have been warned!


----------



## jibba069

I don;t know why you would say not to buy them. I got 4 now. 4 weeks old and 3 females and one male and they are all at least 12" tall and bushy as cn be. Who did you get them from...


----------



## Richy-B

I read Joint Dr's Diesel ryder didn't produce as many branches as LRx1 or LRx2. They say it is more like just one cola. It didn't describe weight. I think I'll wait till I see some good ones grow'n first. Till the I think I'm gonna go with Auto-Flowerin' AK47! 
P.S. Just got my LRX2 beans n mail 2day! Shout out to *EpicEndo*


----------



## Richy-B

Thorn said:
			
		

> hey buddy, no i haven't grown any of the other auto flowering strains. I have seen many people growing them on here but not sure where they all come from. I have been looking at this site:
> 
> http://www.dutchbreed.com/8.html
> 
> And thats where i found the ak47 and blueberry crosses. I really want to try the lowryder mint as i can;t have too many ganja smells going around my place! There's some other special strains that look great too.


Thanks for that link! Do you know if they ship to U.S.A? I usually order thru Dr. Chronic. Click here. He ships to u.s.a!


----------



## Thorn

not sure. I'm in the UK, sorry. Just send them an email and ask, they reply pretty quick  That AK47 AF does look good!


----------



## HippyInEngland

jibba069 said:
			
		

> I don;t know why you would say not to buy them. I got 4 now. 4 weeks old and 3 females and one male and they are all at least 12" tall and bushy as cn be. Who did you get them from...


 
Doc C

Have you got a grow journal of these plants?

The Doc ships worldwide, it just isnt advertised on the site, it gives a disclaimer saying so (just a smoke screen)


----------



## jibba069

No don't have one yet cause my camere sucks. But they are doing well. 1 females is 17" and about a foot round the bottom leaves. 1 is about 12" and looking like the lowryder#2 genetics more and the third is being sacrificed to the male for seeds. All are pretty good about being stable no stretching or anything and they do have alot of side branching on them. I am hoping that the one that is tallest and bushiest will be a pheno like richybs. But I do have some pictures in my profile and will try to add a few more.


----------



## Richy-B

HippyInEngland said:
			
		

> Doc C
> 
> Have you got a grow journal of these plants?
> 
> The Doc ships worldwide, it just isnt advertised on the site, it gives a disclaimer saying so (just a smoke screen)


  Oh,Yeah, I always order from  Dr. C. and I will again, if I get the AF AK47's. But that site Thorn hooked me up with had some AF Strains DR.C doesn't have, but I still think the genetics on those strains are too new, it is to much of a gamble when paying the price we pay.    I'll stick with what I know works! But Thank You Thorn! Awesome link!


----------



## jibba069

hey richy-b howlong before i can stick my female back with the other ones. she has been with the male going on 3 days. just wondering cause your stuff is amazing..


----------



## Richy-B

jibba069 said:
			
		

> hey richy-b howlong before i can stick my female back with the other ones. she has been with the male going on 3 days. just wondering cause your stuff is amazing..


A pollinated female should wait a day or two before entering it back to your regular grow space.  No fans on the first day. Exhaust fans are o.k. just not box fans and or rotating fans on that first day. Another thing to do if you want, is to spray the pollinated plant lightly with water to prevent pollen from floating off plant before putting it back in grow space. 
p.s. I kept my female with three males for a whole week and half, but then again, I wasn't producing alot of pollen at the beginning, or so I thought. I have hundreds of seeds now from that one female! She taste's good too!


----------



## Richy-B

Yeeeaahhh!:banana:  All ten of the LRx2's from DR.C germed again! 
Only took 6 days this time for the seeds to get here! Gotta love the DR., Dr.Chronic that is!


----------



## Thorn

sweet can't wait to watch these growing again!!!


----------



## Richy-B

So far only eight broke ground. I'm happy as all he** bout that'! The other two made it to the surface and just kind of stopped. Maybe I overwatered. Who knows. Maybe just bad genetics in those two seeds.


----------



## Richy-B

Here's a couple of pics I wanted to take of this particular LRx2 bud before I smoked it all.:holysheep:   was it a fruity tastin' SumB****!


----------



## EpicEndo

DAMN those trich's are beautiful! you like the amber in them more than the milky almost-ambers- good job on the curing too. i can almost taste it :hubba: The MOJO is deffinitely with you my friend. I also can't wait to see them grow up. Oh yea i checked out the dutchbreed.com that you and i think it was thorn were talking about, and there are some dank dank dank lookin strains on there. My favorites are Lowryder Mint and Lowmaster... you think we can find those in the states? it would be nice.- peace bro


----------



## Richy-B

EpicEndo said:
			
		

> DAMN those trich's are beautiful! you like the amber in them more than the milky almost-ambers- good job on the curing too. i can almost taste it :hubba: The MOJO is deffinitely with you my friend. I also can't wait to see them grow up. Oh yea i checked out the dutchbreed.com that you and i think it was thorn were talking about, and there are some dank dank dank lookin strains on there. My favorites are Lowryder Mint and Lowmaster... you think we can find those in the states? it would be nice.- peace bro


 
 Yeah, they all sound good to me, but it's just to risky when it comes to the genetics still possibly being unstable. (That's just my opinion though)Click here to see H.I.E.'s D.RYDERS. Scroll down I think to pic #117 . You never will know though until they're tried. To the question you asked-





> you think we can find those in the states?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why, does that seedbank not deliver to the states?
> That shi* sucks!:rant:   Just ask around. Sometimes those are just smoke screens(does not ship to USA) to divert pig attention from the site. Dr.C's bank says the same thing, just out of nowhere one day!:banana:  I still get mine:clap: ! Ask around first though. Before just passing up the seed bank! Especially if they have what you say they have. Great Genetics and I'd be in!
> I'm now subscribed to two Diesel ryder growers journals and/or threads. One grower doesn't show pics yet. This growers thread or journal had some decent pics showing it at , I think 7 weeks and she's doing  great!(jibba069) But they're not fully budded up the main cola, he and I both think growing her up to 12 weeks. Like LRx2's(9-12 weeks) would be the best thing for her! I hope it works for him!
Click to expand...


----------



## Richy-B

Thought I'd spice up the LRx2 Thread with some more pictures of buds I grew last harvest, and am just now finishing off. By finishing off, I mean smoking it!  This particular bud was off a LRx2 grown for 10 weeks. It also possessed the phenotype that has that fruity taste!  I get'em like that every once and a while


----------



## Thorn

thanks bro she looks great! How long did you dry and cure for with those?

I have 2 lower buds cut off my LR2 on friday (the 9 week mark) and am planning on harvesting the rest of her on this friday, making her exactly 10 weeks


----------



## papabeach1

thats nice buds, how long did it take for that to be ready to smoke, ya just hang it up in the house until how long it take to be ready? did u use the jar or no? just air? I would like that


----------



## Richy-B

Those answers are in this posted in this thread somewhere. I think. If not, check my LRx1 Thread ya'll. 
I'm here to give ya'll a link to my Gumby Hash I made a couple nights ago!
Just click Gumby!


----------



## Richy-B

Since we can't post a pic twice, I thought I'd put a link in to show my BPOTM entry, since it is LRx2. I'm gettin' better with this camera too! 
Just click here to see it! BPOTM! Vote for me if you like it. We need some more people involved and voting on these beautiful buds!


----------



## Richy-B

Thorn said:
			
		

> thanks bro she looks great! How long did you dry and cure for with those?
> 
> I have 2 lower buds cut off my LR2 on friday (the 9 week mark) and am planning on harvesting the rest of her on this friday, making her exactly 10 weeks


I use same method D.J. Short uses. Here's a link Just click here


----------



## Thorn

thank you


----------



## EpicEndo

yo richy, is that gumby made from your lrx1 trimmings or lrx2?


----------



## Richy-B

EpicEndo said:
			
		

> yo richy, is that gumby made from your lrx1 trimmings or lrx2?


Both. Very narcotic high, this Gumby Hash! I mix it with buds and get a better high You gotta come try this dawg!


----------



## Thorn

ooooh yea cocktail time!!!!


----------



## Richy-B

Yeah here's my three 17 day old LRx2 females!  You can also see the  lower branches provided because there's plenty light for the plant to flurish, just wait till their a month old! They start lookin mighty pretty, then! Like S21Thomas! His plants F'n rock! 
 Bigger pot sizes and the use of Myccorhizae helps Auto-Flowering strains thrive and get much bigger after transplanting and seem to grow bigger faster when switching them to a Flowering nute diet!


----------



## KGB30

Nice & healthy ladies. Great grow & setup


----------



## Richy-B

Here's a better view of my grow.  All 8 large pots are of course my transplanted females. 3 in back left corner are LRx2's! 

The pics start from left side of box, to a middle view, then a view from the right.


----------



## BeachWeed420

Looking MIGHTY fine there Richy. You sure have had some excellent grows with the lowryder!!! Cant weight to see ur finished product again!!! Take it easy brutha!


----------



## Richy-B

Just found three more females(LRx1) tonight!  Oh, I feel so blessed! That's 5 female, 3 male, and two I'm still waiting on out of ten! And that's out of my own LRx1 seed stock I produced. This is hard work. But fun work! 
GREEN MOJO TO EVERYBODY!​


----------



## KGB30

Looking good.


----------



## GrandDaddyToke

Richy I   KNOW WHAT YOU MEAN ABOUT HARD WORK BUT YOU KNOW WHAT THE FINAL REWARDS WILL BE.:smoke1: :joint: :bong: :48: 
GREAT JOB ON YOUR OWN STOCK OF SEEDS.:holysheep: 
MY MALES ARE PRODUCING POLLEN WHICH I BEEN PUTTING IN A CONTAINER FOR LATER. MY GIRLS WILL BE 4 WEEKS FRIDAY. I PLAN ON DOING SOME BOTTOM BRANCHES ON 2 OR 3 PLANTS.
WHEN SHOULD I DO THIS @ WHAT AGE?
lOOKS GREAT KEEP UP THAT HARD WORK:hubba:


----------



## Richy-B

s21thomas said:
			
		

> Richy I KNOW WHAT YOU MEAN ABOUT HARD WORK BUT YOU KNOW WHAT THE FINAL REWARDS WILL BE.:smoke1: :joint: :bong: :48:
> GREAT JOD ON YOUR OWN STOCK OF SEEDS.:holysheep:
> MY MALES ARE PRODUCING POLLEN WHICH I BEEN PUTTING IN A CONTAINER FOR LATER. MY GIRLS WILL BE 4 WEEKS FRIDAY. I PLAN ON DOING SOME BOTTOM BRANCHES ON 2 OR 3 PLANTS.
> WHEN SHOULD I DO THIS @ WHAT AGE?
> lOOKS GREAT KEEP UP THAT HARD WORK:hubba:


Thanks for the compliment! Yeah, I know the rewards will be exactly what you said, and I can't wait! Hard work always pays off in the end!

Now would be a great time to pollinate them. The seeds need time to grow and mature while the plants are growing and 3 weeks after harvesting, while still in the plant. The age you've got them at know would be perfect! After pollinating, keep those pollinated plants out of the grow space a couple days, as to not interfere with your sinsemilla plants. When you do return the pollinated plants back in their grow space, you might want to keep the fans blowing inside off, and lightly spray the pollinated plant with water to keep the pollen stationary. When returning plant back to grow space! 
Hope that helps!


----------



## Richy-B

Found another female! Out of those 10 LRx1 seeds (made by me.) I grew 6 females, 3 males, I think the other one died or was male and I forgot to mark it on my calendar. That's breeder ratio's!:shocked: 

Anyway, here's some up-dated pics!  but without the new female transplanted in a big pot yet.


----------



## KGB30

Sounds like a orgie. lol


----------



## Richy-B

Not quite. I kick out all the males as soon as I find out they're male and all the females are mine Lol


----------



## Richy-B

Here's some pics of a bud from my last LRx2 harvest, but I took the picture different than I normally do. It makes the bud look a lil' different 
I think they're not as in focus as my usual pics. I don't know the pic(not the bud) just looks different from rest of my pics.?


----------



## KGB30

Omg!!!! So So Tasty.


----------



## Thorn

looks great bro. were you in different light to normal?


----------



## Melissa

*in focus or not ,,,still a beautiful tasty looking bud eace:*


----------



## Richy-B

Thorn said:
			
		

> looks great bro. were you in different light to normal?


No, I usually set camera to Auto, but I wanted to try something different. So, I set the camera to ASR, where you have to keep the camera super steady, I guess? (maybe there's not so much glare or somethin' n pics). 
I can't keep my hands steady for sh**.  So I set my camera on the desk and just moved the bud around for different shots. 
.


----------



## Thorn

lol nice one. I hate taking pics of any outdoor plants I have as I can never steady my hand!


----------



## Richy-B

Thorn said:
			
		

> lol nice one. I hate taking pics of any outdoor plants I have as I can never steady my hand!


Mine has a setting on it to steady it out for you if you put it on Auto.  Pics look a lil' different. I think better. That's the way I've always done it before, just tried a change up this time and I know what you mean! when set to ASR I can't get my hands to steady for pic. 
That's why I use the other way.


----------



## Richy-B

I've found three more females out this last batch. That's all I can fit. If n-e more guess I'll give away.
These pics don't include the new females in the larger pots yet. Well, I have potted one of those three. I got some shuffling around I want to do with the plants also for better light distribution pic3 is a LRx1 but bushier than I've ever grown. It's the seed that took an extra 15 days to germinate. It and one more from that batch were female the rest were all males. The lower two pics are 2 of my 3 LRx2's at 23 days old! Look'n great to me!


----------



## Melissa

*stunningly beautiful as allways :*


----------



## Thorn

looking at your second pic there I think my 'LR2's were actually LR1s which is pretty reverse knaw

At least I'll have the Lowryder Mint on its way soon 

Your plants look great, especially that bushy lady!!


----------



## Richy-B

Thorn said:
			
		

> looking at your second pic there I think my 'LR2's were actually LR1s which is pretty reverse knaw
> 
> At least I'll have the Lowryder Mint on its way soon
> 
> Your plants look great, especially that bushy lady!!


 
Remember when we talked about that one day? I said, "there might be a possibility that it was a LRx1," that's all I was tryin' to say. Either that or lighting issue, but that's great you know now! Or at least have a better Idea! I can't wait to see your LRMint!:shocked:  Good luck and here's some
*Green Mojo 4 U!*​


----------



## Thorn

Thanks bro! Yea thats why I told you. Ah well its all good practice! Yea I can't wait either but not gonna start them until the end of this month when my current lady is nearly finished. I may even start a grow journal on this site for them, that is if they don't get slated by you know who (not voldemort!)!!


----------



## KGB30

Looking good buddie.. Giving away ladies.lol


----------



## Richy-B

Check the box now. Another female found today also. So these pics still don't show the 2 females planted 2-nite!  Enjoy! I know I am enjoyed just to watch them!:watchplant:  Can't wait to smoke them! :ccc:


----------



## Richy-B

Click here to see updated pics!


----------



## KGB30

OMG so tasty.. Looking good buddie


----------



## Pothead420

those LR2s at the begining of this thread are incredible makes me want to grow it. i didnt think it got that big is it naturaly that bushy or was it toped. i closet grow i could split it into 2  and double my out put with a plant like that. was that just a killer pheno or is it a stable strain that produces all nice plants


----------



## Melissa

*looking tasty as allways :48:*


----------



## Richy-B

Pothead420 said:
			
		

> those LR2s at the begining of this thread are incredible makes me want to grow it. i didnt think it got that big is it naturaly that bushy or was it toped. i closet grow i could split it into 2 and double my out put with a plant like that. was that just a killer pheno or is it a stable strain that produces all nice plants


No, I didn't top the plants and one of those LRx2's yielded me 3oz&23g(1 plant in 10 weeks). Last time I grew they all looked like that; this grow I only have one of three that looks like that. So yes, there's a couple phenotypes with LRx2.There's no topping when it comes to LRx1's and  LRx2's(they don't like it) it tends to yield smaller or die on ya', something will Fu** up! I wouldn't try it! Reccomended by the breeder. 
In this grow I have alot of LRx1's that are from my own seeds,  I pollinated from last grow. The germ and grow rate is a succesful 9 out of ten or ten for ten without any abnormalities from genes or bad traits. gotta go


----------



## Pothead420

thats cool bro grow it low haha:hubba:


----------



## dragginwagen

i wanted to plant some lowryder but seed purchase is illegal in the USA and nobody local would have any idea what seeds they have


----------



## SalukiC-O'Green

the only site ive found credible so far
 for shipment to usa is amsterdammarijuanaseeds.com


----------



## Richy-B

dragginwagen said:
			
		

> i wanted to plant some lowryder but seed purchase is illegal in the USA and nobody local would have any idea what seeds they have


Dr. Chronic! Click here to go. 
It's just a legal disclaimer about not shipping to the states. I'm proof.5 of 5 times they came to me in under seven days! all in last two yrs.


----------



## Richy-B

Since there is 3 Lrx2's in this grow, I feel obligated to tell you I've updated pics in the LRx1 Harvest. Just click here to go directly to these pics!


----------



## i_love_amsterdam

I just posted a thread about my experience with Dr. Chronic. The Doc gets a thumbs up from me.

Hey Richy, I would like to know your thought's on all the Lowryder crosses. I have some Diesel Ryder on the way and I'm pretty excited about them. If you've answered this one before I apologize ahead time.


----------



## Richy-B

i_love_amsterdam said:
			
		

> I just posted a thread about my experience with Dr. Chronic. The Doc gets a thumbs up from me.
> 
> Hey Richy, I would like to know your thought's on all the Lowryder crosses. I have some Diesel Ryder on the way and I'm pretty excited about them. If you've answered this one before I apologize ahead time.


I love LRx1 cuz their quick! Throw a few in there with some LRx2's if you want some monster's later(under right conditions), and LRx2 tasted better to me plus the yield is much bigger in my experiences2 to 3 oz a plant! But LRx2 can and will produce different phenotypes, you might like one better than the other. I do. I like the LRx2's that are fruity tasting and bushy with about 12 different branches of buds to pick from instead of LRx1. But in which I've also experienced a phenotype similar to my fav pheno of the LRx2, but I did do a lil LST'g to that LRx1's main cola; don't really know if that had anything to do with the taste but it sure did grow bigger than the rest of my LRx1's. I my self am fixing to order the Diesel Ryder not for the yield neccesarily but for the high and taste! One of my favorite strains is Sour Diesel, so you can just imagine the luster I have over wanting to get one! My fav to strains combined! But I don't have any personel experience but here's a copy,paste of a private message(identity left out) This is what they had to say about the Dieselryder's he's grown. This person is the only one that  I have seen pictures of their DRyder plants before

" Now the diesel was exceptional it was very strong lots of thc on it. The taste was very fruity. Strong smell too. I would definately recommend gettin them out of 10 seeds 2 males and the rest females. I got a little over 3 zs off of three plants. so not bad I would say. I am getting the auto ak next to see how they do. I will be looking in on yours now that the comp is back.."

Hope I helped.
LONG LIVE AUTO-FLOWERERS


----------



## Peter23

Does anyone know where or how the heck to get some lowryder seeds if your in the US? other then a seed bank?


----------



## Richy-B

Peter23 said:
			
		

> Does anyone know where or how the heck to get some lowryder seeds if your in the US? other then a seed bank?


Nope. They're illegal n the states.:hairpull: Seedbanks are your only option, unless you can find someone who's pollinated their own LR's successfully and has of seeds 2 get rid of. Well you could drive to Canada, and see what happens? I do know they have seedbanks just not positive on coffe-shops there.:doh:


----------



## Richy-B

Click here to see.   LRx1's the size of LRx2's or the bushiest LRx1's I've ever seen. It's Not a mix up either ya'll. These LRx1 seeds are from my own stock. I did use 3 tall males to pollinate with, maybe it has more of a tallness gene now.? That would mean bigger yields, because of all the extra branching!


----------



## jnyce1320

Richy-B man wow!!!! mad kudos on your grows. Im new to this site and plan on growing and because of you I think im ganna stick with lrx2. I know you probly answered these questions all over your other posts but could u answer these for me really quick? 
What type/size tent are you using (looks like you layed it down horizontally)?
What type of bulb and wattage? (looks like you used a cooltube reflector)?
What type of soil medium/mixture?
Nutes/schedule?
Size pots (seed-flower,expecially from you last lrx2 grow!!)
Yea I know ur probly fustrated but if you could help me out ill grately apreciate it thanks!!!!!


----------



## Richy-B

Everything you should need is in this thread or even my LRx1 thread. Not trying to be mean, but I have to explain that to someone everyday when it's all in the threads. But here's a quicky
18/6 light schedule
600wattHPSAgromax(has added 20-30% blue spectrum, yes with a cool tube reflector being exhausted by a WindTunnel 6, it pulls 409 cfm.
I use plain ol' Pro Mix(black and blue bag), but they're making Pro Mix with Myccorihzae already in it(in a white bag.) I used on last half of these pots in this grow. I still added my own anyway. to both soil's, actually! 
3 gallon buckets
Here's a pic of my Flowering nutes.. which I go by directions. except start out 1/2 strength till you don't see nute lock-up or anything after first week or so then full nutes. Usually by week two. Hope this helped, and the rest of the thread.


----------



## jnyce1320

Richy-B said:
			
		

> Everything you should need is in this thread or even my LRx1 thread. Not trying to be mean, but I have to explain that to someone everyday when it's all in the threads. But here's a quicky
> 18/6 light schedule
> 600wattHPSAgromax(has added 20-30% blue spectrum, yes with a cool tube reflector being exhausted by a WindTunnel 6, it pulls 409 cfm.
> I use plain ol' Pro Mix(black and blue bag), but they're making Pro Mix with Myccorihzae already in it(in a white bag.) I used on last half of these pots in this grow. I still added my own anyway. to both soil's, actually!
> 3 gallon buckets
> Here's a pic of my Flowering nutes.. which I go by directions. except start out 1/2 strength till you don't see nute lock-up or anything after first week or so then full nutes. Usually by week two. Hope this helped, and the rest of the thread.


 
Sorry again man but thanks for the info. Thats the first time ive seen that type of exhaust setup. It keeps your room scent free with that little cone filter? Looks like u changed up your nutes to. Thanks again and good luck with future grows!!


----------



## jnyce1320

Aye Richy y do you use 3 different bloom nutes and no veg nutes, all at full strenth? Have you seen a better differnce in yeild using this method?


----------



## Richy-B

Yes, nothing but the best results this time around. No nute burn like last time, either. There's not a veg cycle in LR's1 or 2. It's either in the grow cycle or then skips to flowering cycle. They start flowering(mine do) in two to three weeks.
 I start 1/2 strength to make sure no nute lock happens then I do full strength. But I'm only using 2 Flowering nutes and I only use 1/2 what the Botanicare says and I only use 1/2 what FoxFarm says to make a single dose out of the two. That's a full strength feeding. That way I get the best of both worlds. 
Bio-Bloom is more a sweetener (it's mollasses and sea kelp) for the weed and is used in addition with regular nutrients. Nothing you'd want to use alone for a flowering nute.


----------



## jnyce1320

THANKS AGAIN RICHY. CHECK OUT MY GROW CLOSET I MADE TODAY. 
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?p=313074#post313074


----------



## Richy-B

jnyce1320 said:
			
		

> THANKS AGAIN RICHY. CHECK OUT MY GROW CLOSET I MADE TODAY.
> http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?p=313074#post313074


Put it in your thread.


----------



## Richy-B

Click here to see recent LRx2 harvest from my LRx1 thread!


----------



## Richy-B

Pics of my second LRx2, I've pulled this harvest. This bitc* is really purple! Check this


----------



## risktaker27

where you at richy i kno you got some sick *** **** growing i want too see some pics . give us an up date


----------

